# Icewind Golden Retrievers



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm extremely new to this and got most of what I know off of this forum... But when I look at their site I don't see ANYTHING about health certs........ I see their pedigree, and perhaps I have to plug in their AKC number to pull up health certs? My pup's breeder had all the sires and dams health certs listed under their names and pics...... No digging necessary.... IDK... I'm curious to see what the experts say and get better educated as to how to research properly...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't go there....


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

My Big Kahuna said:


> I'm extremely new to this and got most of what I know off of this forum... But when I look at their site I don't see ANYTHING about health certs........ I see their pedigree, and perhaps I have to plug in their AKC number to pull up health certs? My pup's breeder had all the sires and dams health certs listed under their names and pics...... No digging necessary.... IDK... I'm curious to see what the experts say and get better educated as to how to research properly...


That is exactly what I found as well! Nothing to show clearances or that they showed at all. I did put the name into OFA and if I read the information correctly, there is Gold Rush somewhere in there. I didnt have much time to go through it very well as I was pressed for time.

The members on this site are amazing and full of great information. This breeder was pointed out to me by a friend so my curiosity got me going. I too, would like to know what others think. 

One breeder I will stay away from is Gold Rush as I have had some experience with her. The last time I was there which was over 10 years ago, she tried to sell me a golden with a grade 4-5 heart murmur for the same price she was selling her current litter at.
Sadly she became hooked on the money and not the quality of her breeding.


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

Shalva said:


> I wouldn't go there....


Thanks!!
I am trying to educate some neighbors on the need for clearances.
We have purchased two wonderful goldens in our past and have had the pleasure of many fosters and rescue adoptees.. !! But I can honestly say that I knew nothing in the beginning before I got involved in rescue.
My neighbors purchased a dog who was listed with the AKC but ended up having to have both knees done. They thought that is all you need to know about..
Education can go a long way!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Numerous red flags for me. NuVet touting, snow white/platinum coats and deposits/payments taken online to name a few. They do have the salesmanship part down pretty good on their site. But little actual information about the dogs themselves to track. 
They state "All of our dogs have their health clearances for hips, eyes, hearts and elbows. We offer a lifetime health guarantee on all our puppies." But only a couple of dogs appear in OFA's database under their prefix. That may be because most of their breeding stock at this time is from other kennels. 
From the website alone, not a place I would recommend.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I visited there last year and I was very ticked off when I left! We were shown the 3 litters of goldens that were just born but we told her we were not ready to commit right away. We were there only a few minutes when she got a phone call and said oh I have to take this. Well she never came back! The girl that was running the store there was very nice and she talked to us while we were waiting but we got mad and left. They had the goldens but we also saw shiba inu and malamute puppies as well. I did more research when I came home and googled icewind farms reviews and so much stuff comes up. I never could find any clearences either. Of course that is something I wanted to ask about but never got the chance! Good luck I hope someone else with have more information for you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like a gimmick to me... If they are promoting English creme, they have the Russian white dogs well represented .


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Slav Trophy M'Icewinds Falcor's Dream - Falcor - OFA record - Elbow clearance only, no verifiable hip, heart or eye clearance. 1st litter when he was approx 18 months old.

Goldvill B-Icewinds From Russia With Love - Lovey - OFA Record - no verifiable eye or heart clearance. 1st litter when she was approx 22 months old.

Icewinds Oh La La Lola - Lola - No verifiable hip/elbow/heart/eye clearances. 1st litter when she was approx 20 months old. Has littermate who is Moderately dysplastic - Majestic White Russian Prince

Icewinds Snow Crystal - Lula - No verifiable hip/elbow/heart/eye clearances. 1st litter when she was approx 15 months old. Has littermate who is Borderline dysplastic - Macleod's Ziva

Icewinds Snow Cloud - Lalu - No verifiable hip/elbow/heart/eye clearances. 1st litter when she was approx 15 months old. Has littermate who is Borderline dysplastic - Macleod's Ziva (Snow Cloud & Snow Crystal are littermates)

Icewinds Golden Splendor Leeza - Leeza - OFA Record - No verifiable heart or eye clearances. 1st litter when she was approx 19 months old.

Current litter is sired by Falcor (Elbow clearance only) out of Lula (Snow Crystal) who has no verifiable clearances...


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow you guys amaze me! Thank you for your replies. 
Ragtym, I printed your post put to show my neighbor. They are slowly beginning to understand what I have been trying to educate them on. I don't want them to make a second mistake but at the same time have been pushing rescue.


----------



## lisanski (Apr 1, 2012)

We have been considering this place for our new family member; so if not recommended, advice about a reputable breeder would be greatly appreciated! We live in Northeast PA and want to be able to have our children (8 & 10) involved in the selection process since they have been waiting for 5 years for a puppy!


----------

